# Oakley Watches



## superorso (Jul 13, 2009)

Anybody familiar with this brand and particularly with this http://www.oakley.com/pd/6412/23681 watch?










:thanks
Superorso


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Big Date quartz means it is probably a Ronda movement... jewel count indicates it is one of their better ones.

The company is very innovative. It tends to turn over models fairly quickly.

I only have one. It is big and heavy. In spite of that, it is one of the most comfortable watches I have. Good design.

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee45/therealeeeb/(I'M A SCAMMER)-3.jpg


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> I only have one. It is big and heavy. In spite of that, it is one of the most comfortable watches I have. Good design.
> 
> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee45/therealeeeb/(I'M A SCAMMER)-3.jpg


Time Bomb. Nice... :-! I miss mine.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

kiwidj said:


> Time Bomb. Nice... :-! I miss mine.


They just released the Time Bomb II -- 2824 automatic if I remember correctly. Same general shape.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> They just released the Time Bomb II -- 2824 automatic if I remember correctly. Same general shape.


Thanks for the info, E. I did not realize. Quite an interesting design, especially on the bracelet....


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Oakley watches... they look to me like the designer fell asleep behind his computer with his head on the keyboard sending all kind of weird commands to the designing software, in his sleep touching the mouse as if it was a nice tasting donut?

In other words I really don't like them


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty cool looking~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Scottj (May 10, 2011)

Well,it is finally letting me reply to threads, sorry I just registered. However, I do have an Oakley of my own. The Crankcase stealth black limited edition. I love it, but there are some of their designs that I don't particularly care for.


----------



## Bubbly Tubs (Jul 21, 2011)

superorso said:


> Anybody familiar with this brand and particularly with this Oakley 12 GAUGE Watch - Luxury Swiss Chronograph Men's Watch - Stainless Steel/Carbon Fiber Bracelet Edition | Oakley Store watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got this watch it's called a 12 Gauge, and I love it. Must admit I do like a few of the Oakley watches and i especially like the innovative names they give them. Much easier to remember the name than a poxy number. I quite fancy a Gearbox next.


----------



## RobertoGMan (Apr 5, 2012)

Oakley watches dance to a different drummer. Bold, high tech, aggressive and most of all....*different*. My favorite is the Minute Machine Titanium bracelet model. Also like the sunglasses, especially the M frame 2.0 with strike lens.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I actually really like what Oakley is doing with the Time Bomb watch line. I am thinking of picking one up on eBay.

Here's the TIME BOMB II, it sells for about $1500









Elite TIME BOMB II Swiss Automatic WatchReloaded with architecture that completely reinvents the art of timekeeping, our original TIME BOMB® has been rearmed as an all-mechanical Swiss automatic. This rebirth of a ten year legacy features 25-jewel auto-mechanical movement that never needs winding or batteries. The craftsmanship of Swiss watchmaking is accented by a sculptural band of lightweight titanium plates. Each plate is mounted separately over a composite core, an internal skeleton jacketed with UNOBTAINIUM® rubber.
Kinetic energy is translated with every movement of the wrist and stored for a reserve running time of up to 38 hours. A carbon fiber bezel highlights a display of refined sophistication, augmented with a date indicator. Enhanced with anti-reflective coating, a crystal of pure sapphire protects the analog display, and the same durable material is used to create a window on the back of the case for viewing the mechanical engine. The dual-seal crown maintains water resistance that can meet a level of pressure equivalent to 100 meters / 330 feet beneath the surface.
*Movement:*


Swiss made, auto-mechanical 25-jewel movement
ETACHRON 2824-2 regulator
Three-hand analog display
Big date by mechanical display
Approx. 38 hour power reserve
*Case:*


Titanium case body
Titanium case back with sapphire window
Carbon fiber bezel
Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
Dual seal crown for water resistance
High-precision Computer Numeric Control (CNC) machining
*Attachment:*


Titanium bracelet w/ deployant clasp and micro-adjustment
Composite molded links w/ articulating UNOBTAINIUM® rubber
*Tech Specs:*


Frequency of Oscillator: 28,800 vibrations per hour; 4 Hz
Accuracy: +/- 12 sec/day (average)
Thermal Operating Min: 0ºC (32ºF)
Thermal Operating Max: 50ºC (122ºF)
Water Resistance: 10 bar; equivalent to depth of 100m / 330ft


----------



## ancreanchor (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't really like them idk.

I feel like they're just a spare bandolier for your weapon  I generally prefer a more plain bracelet or strap.


----------



## OntheRoad (Jul 19, 2012)

ancreanchor said:


> I don't really like them idk.
> 
> I feel like they're just a spare bandolier for your weapon  I generally prefer a more plain bracelet or strap.


They remind me of the Oakley sunglasses that wrap around the TOP of your head. WTF...


----------



## donnawhite (Aug 16, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> Big Date quartz means it is probably a Ronda movement... jewel count indicates it is one of their better ones.
> 
> The company is very innovative. It tends to turn over models fairly quickly.
> 
> ...


Time bomb:-!
Truly fashionable it is and difficult to compare with any other brand.
I still remembered Sam always talk me about it when he first purchased it. Lovely momentsb-)


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

I have never bought a bad Oakley product but £1450 for their titanium 12 guage is too much as it enters Automatic Tag Heuer territory and is £500 more than the likes of Oris automatics.


----------



## OntheRoad (Jul 19, 2012)

Tag Mac said:


> I have never bought a bad Oakley product but £1450 for their titanium 12 guage is too much as it enters Automatic Tag Heuer territory and is £500 more than the likes of Oris automatics.


That's a great point. the 1500 price point begins to open up a lot of arguably better options. I think Oakley watches really cater to a certain type of person. I'm not one of them, but for some people I'm sure these watches really speak to them. On the other hand, I'm sure they're also charging a lot more because of silly names like "UNOBTAINIUM."


----------

